# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Jaxb JPA gneration de classe

## badreddine540

Bonjour  tous je souhaite gnrer mes classes de persistance via des xsd.
j'ai cre un fichier ant qui fait cela, mais mon problme que a gnre pas les annotations ncessaire.
voici mon fichier ant


```

```

le fichier xsd est le suivant



```

```

Lorsque je lance le script ant a gnre tout sauf les annotation, il manque par exemle @Table(name="REF_NOMENCLATURE")


```

```

----------


## lespoches

Salut,

moi j'ai opt finalement pour hyperjaxb3, plugin pour jaxb, qui permet d'ajouter  tes POJO la couche de persistance JPA.

Et ca marche nickel !
Je n'aimai pas la philo de teneo qui fonctionne un peut comme Xdoclet avec le mapping en commentaire !!!

----------


## badreddine540

Bonjour, enfin il y a une personne qui connait quelque chose sur a.

Donc c'est hyperjaxb3. c'est quoi en faite et comment je peux l'utiliser ?

Merci

----------


## lespoches

ATTENTION c'est plutt nv et donc la doc n'est trs riche


Pour la doc de rfrence ! (exemples...)
http://wiki.glassfish.java.net/Wiki....jaxb3Reference

Comment ca marche !

Tu as deux solutions:
Ant ou Maven (tout est sur le site, il suffit de farfouiller  ::aie::  )
https://hyperjaxb3.dev.java.net/

Bonne chance

----------


## badreddine540

Merci pour les liens et pour l'aide j'ai regard a reste un peu encore floue pour moi au niveau des xsd, j'ai ajout des truc et a gnre pas ce que je souhaite comme si il les ignores.
Comme 


```

```

les <orm:colomn ... sont ignore et aussi hj je trouve dessous que hj:id et hj:table

----------


## badreddine540

Mon problme maintenant c'est comment dfinir mes propres valeur pour mes annotation par exemple je dfini le nom de la table le gnrateur de squence le lazy=''false" ...
Mais avec a j'ai jamais russi  le faire

Merci de m'aider.

----------


## lespoches

```

```

Je n'ai pas utiliser de squence  moi, je laisse le SGBD s'en charg mais je sais que ca marche. Moi j'ai trim pendant 1 bon mois avant d'avoir mon modle nickel

----------


## badreddine540

Mon problme je pense c'est au niveau soit de l'entte du fichier du namespace hj et orm soit que j'utilise une mauvaise version de hyperJaxb mais j'ai utilis l'exemple qui existe sur le site.
Peut tu ajouter l'entte du fichier stp

----------


## badreddine540

Voici mon xsd



```

```

Lors de la tentative de gneration j'ai ce message d'erreur
[xjc] [ERROR] compiler was unable to honor this hj:basic customization. It is attached to a wrong place, or its inconsistent with other bindings.
      [xjc]   line 34 of file:/C:/workspaceGalileo/lkhl/src/main/resources/nomenclature.xsd
      [xjc] [ERROR] (the above customization is attached to the following location in the schema)
      [xjc] unknown location
      [xjc] [ERROR] compiler was unable to honor this hj:basic customization. It is attached to a wrong place, or its inconsistent with other bindings.
      [xjc]   line 34 of file:/C:/workspaceGalileo/lkhl/src/main/resources/nomenclature.xsd
      [xjc] [ERROR] (the above customization is attached to the following location in the schema)
      [xjc]   line 28 of file:/C:/workspaceGalileo/lkhl/src/main/resources/nomenclature.xsd
      [xjc] failure in the XJC task. Use the Ant -verbose switch for more details

BUILD FAILED

----------


## miled

Hello, 
I want all the steps to generate. ecore with teneo

I did a project, but there are error

could not found main class:org.eclipse.emf.teneo.jpa.GenerateORM progamm will exist

and

[COLOR="Red"]Usage: javaw [-options] class [args...]
           (to execute a class)
   or  javaw [-options] -jar jarfile [args...]
           (to execute a jar file)

where options include:
    -client	  to select the "client" VM
    -server	  to select the "server" VM
    -hotspot	  is a synonym for the "client" VM  [deprecated]
                  The default VM is client.

    -cp <class search path of directories and zip/jar files>
    -classpath <class search path of directories and zip/jar files>
                  A ; separated list of directories, JAR archives,
                  and ZIP archives to search for class files.
    -D<name>=<value>
                  set a system property
    -verbose[:class|gc|jni]
                  enable verbose output
    -version      print product version and exit
    -version:<value>
                  require the specified version to run
    -showversion  print product version and continue
    -jre-restrict-search | -jre-no-restrict-search
                  include/exclude user private JREs in the version search
    -? -help      print this help message
    -X            print help on non-standard options
    -ea[:<packagename>...|:<classname>]
    -enableassertions[:<packagename>...|:<classname>]
                  enable assertions
    -da[:<packagename>...|:<classname>]
    -disableassertions[:<packagename>...|:<classname>]
                  disable assertions
    -esa | -enablesystemassertions
                  enable system assertions
    -dsa | -disablesystemassertions
                  disable system assertions
    -agentlib:<libname>[=<options>]
                  load native agent library <libname>, e.g. -agentlib:hprof
                    see also, -agentlib:jdwp=help and -agentlib:hprof=help
    -agentpath:<pathname>[=<options>]
                  load native agent library by full pathname
    -javaagent:<jarpath>[=<options>]
                  load Java programming language agent, see java.lang.instrument
    -splash:<imagepath>
                  show splash screen with specified image[/COLOR]


and

----------

